# Stock codes should now appear in CAPITAL LETTERS!



## Joe Blow (22 September 2004)

I had an anti-shouting (typing in all capitals) setting switched to 'on' so words in all capitals (including stock codes) have previously been converted to lower case, except for the first letter.

I have now switched this to 'off', so hopefully if you type a stock code into the title or message body in capital letters, it should remain that way.

Hope this helps!

Cheers everyone!


----------



## ghotib (22 September 2004)

THANKS JOE!!!

NOW, WHAT DO YOU RECKON YOU'LL DO TO PEOPLE WHO SHOUT?

ghoti <ducking and running>


----------



## Joe Blow (22 September 2004)

ghotib said:
			
		

> THANKS JOE!!!
> 
> NOW, WHAT DO YOU RECKON YOU'LL DO TO PEOPLE WHO SHOUT?
> 
> ghoti




:ald: 

Shouters will be punished!


----------

